# Attaching props to the roof?



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So I'm considering putting a couple of things up on the roof this year and was wondering what the best way was to secure things without damaging the roof. I have your typical asphalt shingles type roof. It's only a one story house but has a fairly steep pitch. I'm considering maybe putting up some bluckys which would be lightweight, but also maybe my MM spider which is considerably heavier. Any suggestions?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I am getting ready to put out a small prop on my roof, and I plan on using plumbers strap tucked underneath a shingle flap then screwed in place. The free end will then be attached to the prop.When removing,(probably sometime in December...lol) I will put a bit of roofing sealant where the screw holes were underneath the shingle flap. Any better suggestions out there?


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I too have a 12-12 pitch roof and my giant Costo spider kept sliding off. I tried a couple of big binder clips (the black ones used to hold stacks of paper together) by clipping them on a couple of shingles and then tied the spider to the clip. Seem to work ok but I still think the load would be too great if th ewind picked up and didn't want to lose any shingles so I tooke them down. I now have to tied to a window sill with black 20# test spider wire.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

We take a spider up on the roof every year. It has a plywood base that the legs are *securely* attached to. I wrap four 50# bags of sand in black fabric and lay them on the corners of the plywood. They lay flat enough and with the black color they don't stick out like a sore thumb.

I also use a rope thrown over the peak and secured to the other side of the house as a last resort.

We've had some pretty good winds in years past and it's *never* budged.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ahhhh...sandbags are a great idea. I have plenty of room underneath the guy I am putting on the roof, and already have a plywood base for him....good idea lewlew...better than screwing hardware into the roof.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

If you use the sand bags. Make sure you use the rope over the house also. One falls off on someone, well that screw hole will be looking real good. If you are going to keep putting things up there. I would get some Galvanized bracket ( paint to match shingles) , a small L or even a straight piece of flat with holes in each end. Mount the bracket on with the those 2 inch screws that have the rubber washer on them. They are over by then metal and fiberglass roofing. Then you can simply tie your prop on each year with rope or wire.


----------



## bignick (Sep 25, 2008)

Next year i want to put a vampire on my room. Kind of like perched on the peak of one of my cathedral ceiling windows looking down at the ToT's


----------



## bozz (Sep 27, 2006)

*Painter pole*

I use a painter pole extension and attach it to my gutters with a ghost on top and I can adjust the height and it looks like hes on the roof but not really. I did my trampoline the same way.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't put anything on the roof for Halloween, but I do put a sleigh up there for Christmas. I always secure the frame to the roof with sandbags and have never had them slide even an inch during the season.


----------

